# Attracting customers to your store



## RuthJO (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi there,
I would like to know what marketing strategy you are using to attract the customers. I have seen an article by Brain Halligan http://mjmmedia.com/stoptryingtofindcustomers/ regarding marketing. How to attract the customers through medias. I think it is cool if the customers are asking for us and it happens in some cases. In our case, we had started the honey syrup business when our neighbours are asked for it. So that we have a good local marketing but it is poor with other. I was thinking how could we improve our business, other than medias. Customers want the syrup which is produced by a well-known company rather than its quality. They are measuring the quality with the company's fame. When will the customers change their thinking? I can't blame them because everyone goes behind the branded stuff. I have to find new ideas to attract the customers, I think advertising might work. What you people think?


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

People have to know that you and your product exist. Word of mouth is great, IF your product gets into enough mouths that like to talk and spread the word. Many people don't talk about the products they buy. It's just not their nature.
So how do you spread the word? Advertising. Social media can be effective, but it takes an understanding of how it works.
Sometimes the simple old-style methods work very well, business cards, placards, local nickel want ads. Look at how your competition advertises and ask yourself if it is working for them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Free samples are the best way to convert them after you get them into the store... or get them to stop at your booth... People think all honey tastes like that metallic tasting stuff in the store. Fresh honey converts them quickly...


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

You can also do a lot on social media. Throw on some pics and videos about your bees and what they are doing. Pics during hive inspections showing the bees and them capping honey are good. It gives customers a "connection" to where their honey is coming from and others will see it when people comment and also follow your page.


----------



## ahuskano (Dec 3, 2016)

Are you asking about a physical store or do you have a web shop?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

ahuskano said:


> Are you asking about a physical store or do you have a web shop?


There's your question!


----------



## ahuskano (Dec 3, 2016)

D Coates said:


> There's your question!


Well, yes  I have same ideas but it's not the same for online store and physical store


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

If you have a physical store I think an observation hive would be great. Still remember visiting the one at Dogpatch USA as a child back when it was open. I think people will go in just to see the bees.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a physical honor stand. It's my best form of advertising. My marketing strategy is to do something few are willing to do and do it with flair and very professionally. Customers can see my hives my hives at a distance behind the stand so they understand it's local as and fresh as you can get. When someone opens the stand I want them thinking "Wow. I've never seen anything like this." It's mostly via word of mouth and initial impulse buys from people who want to see what the stand is about. After that there are various regular repeat customers. I've got a website that's informational only, and the stand even has a facebook account. I loose some from folks lacking honor on occasion (2-3%) but it's far less than the 40% I was giving up when I was wholesaling. 

http://www.kmbc.com/article/beekeeper-gets-sweet-return-after-starting-honey-business/3694083


----------

